# Machine shop auction in Prineville, OR



## almost retired (Mar 11, 2017)

Here is a link for a machine and welding shop auction in Prineville, Or.  
http://murphyauction.com/Auction/Details/584
There are some lathes and knee mills.


----------



## LucknowKen (Mar 12, 2017)

Some very good quality machinery listed.


----------



## sanddan (Mar 23, 2017)

I wish I could go. 

My wife and I are thinking about moving to Prineville in 3 years when she retires. Great area and way less rain than west of the cascades.


----------

